# mac..meet urban decay.  *my collection*



## tracie (Sep 25, 2005)

apologies for picture sizes.  I tried to label what I could, and find most of what I have..there are random things that didn't make it in (pig samples, some eye shadows, my blue pigment, etc..)  If you have a question on what anything is, just ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





chromeglasses, lipglasses, lustreglasses, disney tlcs, and ud clear gloss





lipsticks (most of these are from b2m)





neutral pigments





brighter pigments





15 pan pallettes





quads and misc. pallettes





undepotted mac shadows






undepotted urban decay shadows






primers, liners, mascara





face stuff





brushes





random stuff, back ups





all together


----------



## lovejam (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow! That's a great collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that gloss that looks like a tulip or something. The one on the upper left. What is it?


----------



## tracie (Sep 25, 2005)

I got it from AE sometime in the spring/summer.  It smells super sweet


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 25, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 25, 2005)

nice collection!


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

That checkered bronzer looks nice!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 2, 2005)

great.


----------



## tracie (Jul 20, 2006)

This collection has grown quite a bit in the past 9 months


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 20, 2006)

That's a nice collection! Those lipglasses are just so pretttty.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 20, 2006)

That's a great collection


----------



## juli (Jul 20, 2006)

wowzers!!! Awesome collection!! Esp. loving the pigs.


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice stash! Those are my two favorite brands.
How are those specialty eyeshadows from UD? I desperately want like, all of them! Along with a bazillion other things from there and MAC.
I love how you manage to mix things up by choosing good things from different brands. And I'm jealous of your Disney pots...


----------



## tracie (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeganChick* 
_Nice stash! Those are my two favorite brands.
How are those specialty eyeshadows from UD? I desperately want like, all of them! Along with a bazillion other things from there and MAC.
I love how you manage to mix things up by choosing good things from different brands. And I'm jealous of your Disney pots..._

 
I really like the deluxe shadows, I have two of them so far..grafitti and peace.  They're SO soft and blend really easily..I want to get the pink and purple ones the next time I make an order from UD.  UD shadows were my first makeup love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually found the disney pots at a CCO the other day, I had miss bunny when they were originally released and managed to lose it.  LOVE them


----------



## tracie (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 
_wowzers!!! Awesome collection!! Esp. loving the pigs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
pigments are LOVE!  I'm getting to the point where I have so many e/s colors that the new ones don't get me going as much..but pigments, I ALWAYS want them


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 21, 2006)

your collection is great.


----------



## Kim. (Aug 30, 2006)

How are you likeing that clinique shimmering tone bronzer (multicoloured one)? I'm thinking of buying it but Canadian its $39 (I'm not sure why it's so much more) and I need some opinions on it.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Ow ow!


----------



## Dawn (Sep 7, 2006)

Great collection!!


----------



## love_and_hate (Sep 8, 2006)

MAC and UD are my two loves too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Kali


----------



## hishappyending (Mar 17, 2007)

Good lord woman.
I want!


----------



## mistella (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice! I want more Urban Decay e/s now!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 20, 2007)

^
Me too. I love UD e/s.
You have a really neat collection


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 20, 2007)

very nice


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so envious of your UD collection! Now that I've built up my MAC collection, I've been veering in that direction.


----------



## july (Mar 20, 2007)

really wonderful collection !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you have really good variety of colors .
I think we have similar taste in makeup ...
I really want to try sometime the ud clear gloss they have ones with color also right ?
( I wanted to order one on ebay but nobody wanted to send it to Israel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I see you have may UD eye shadows how are they? with lots of pigment ?


----------



## chelley (Mar 22, 2007)

LOVE your stuff=)


----------

